# I don't know what to do. PLEASE HELP!



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

You've only had him a week? Sounds to me like he was someone else's problem horse and was buted out of his mind so he'd be good for you till you got him bought....

I'd either sell him ASAP, before I got hurt, to someone who has experience to handle him, or call a trainer....


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

skittle1120 said:


> You've only had him a week? Sounds to me like he was someone else's problem horse and was buted out of his mind so he'd be good for you till you got him bought....
> 
> I'd either sell him ASAP, before I got hurt, to someone who has experience to handle him, or call a trainer....


He was perfect though. He is on trial right now and I e-mailed the lady who had him and she said he never acted like that


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

They'll always say that. They'll never admit that they gave you a drugged horse.

I'd give him back, or get a vet out.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ya, I bought one of those for my first horse... the previous owner was all "my kids ride him all the time, he's wonderful" until he put me in the hospital, then the story came out that he'd broken 3 of her ribs and her kids were terrified of him... And she was a "trainer"... more of a byb then anything.... The guy who has him now has way more experience then me, and is still getting thrown once a month... 

If he's yours on a trial, consider yourself lucky your not in too deep, give him back, and keep looking....

I know, that's hard to do, but you'll be thankful when your still riding, not nursing a severe concussion and broken bones....


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Some horses do test their riders.... Do you know how to get him going once he walks or how to get him to stop rearing? I do not see you saying that you fell off, so I assume you stayed on. 

Is there anyway that by getting off, you unknowingly trained him to rear or throw his head? Are you somehow making it easier for him to do these "bad" things as compared to what you want?

Is there a way to drug test a horse to see if he was buted to sleepiness and compliance?

Examine your abililties with his actions to see if you can handle him. I would not be so quick to label him a problem horse.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

vivache said:


> They'll always say that. They'll never admit that they gave you a drugged horse.
> 
> I'd give him back, or get a vet out.


I just don't get how he was really good for 3-4 days. I could see him acting okay for a day or two but I didn't ride him every day. I've rode him, 4-5 times over a time period of 10 days. He's only done it twice.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds just like Sniper... great 3 rides outta 4, and going crazy at random... He may not have been drugged, but he obviously has issues.... 

Nothing's worse then falling in love with a horse and then finding out the hard way that he's not for you... Sniper threw me into a tree almost 3 years ago, and I still have severe headaches, balance problems, trouble forming words when I speak, and my memory is pretty much shot... Do you really want to risk it?


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

skittle1120 said:


> Sounds just like Sniper... great 3 rides outta 4, and going crazy at random... He may not have been drugged, but he obviously has issues....
> 
> Nothing's worse then falling in love with a horse and then finding out the hard way that he's not for you... Sniper threw me into a tree almost 3 years ago, and I still have severe headaches, balance problems, trouble forming words when I speak, and my memory is pretty much shot... Do you really want to risk it?


I'm not risking it, I am calling the vet first thing Monday morning and I'm not riding him until he is checked over. If he doesn't improve he is being shipped back to his old farm.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Citrus said:


> Some horses do test their riders.... Do you know how to get him going once he walks or how to get him to stop rearing? I do not see you saying that you fell off, so I assume you stayed on.
> 
> Is there anyway that by getting off, you unknowingly trained him to rear or throw his head? Are you somehow making it easier for him to do these "bad" things as compared to what you want?
> 
> ...


When I get on him he walks like I tell him to and he walks for me, just like today he walked for me and acted fine for 10 minutes then he stopped. I did everything I mentioned above and nothing got him to go until I barely tapped him with my crop. I did not hit him hard just a little tap. He bucked. Then I was trying to turn him and he got mad and reared. I've rode many many many horses and I've never had this problem before. I don't think I am making it easier for him. I am not sure if I can get him drug tested.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I hope its a minor thing and you two can work together, but if not, there are plenty of horses looking for good homes out there, I'm sure you can find one better suited to you....

Good luck with whatever you decide to do...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds to me like there may be more going on than meets the eye....

1) Have you had him vet checked? If not I would do so.

2) He sounds like there may be a possibility that he is sore somewhere around the head. Where there any trailering problems? Is the bit you are usiing fitting correctly, could it possibly be pinching him? Does he have his "wolf teeth?" (I know of many GOOD horses that suddenly one day went berzerk due to a wolf tooth chipping or becoming painful).

3)has he recently been shod? could it be a hot nail from the shoeing that just hasn't abscessed but could still be causing pain?

4)Is your saddle fitting correctly...were who's tack were you using on your test rides? Are you using that same tack? It could be a tack issue such as a wrong size saddle tree, something pokey in the pad, etc. Are you using wraps or boots that he may not be used to?

5)Have you changed the type of feed he is getting or adding any supplements? I had a horse once who ended up allergic to her feed shortly after I bought her...I returned her to the feed/supplement regimen her previous owner had her on and she went back to normal.

If you are really attached to this horse already, which sometimes I know we get attached to horses during the buying process (I am currently attached to a horse I just bought and don't even get until May ha ha), I would look for problems in all these areas, it could be something really simple/stupid. If you have exhausted everything...Vet checked and maybe even had a trainer try him out and the problems still can not be found, then I would definitely reconsider the purchase.

At least you are on trial so you may have some time to find out these things before making a rash decision either way. Good Luck


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Sounds to me like there may be more going on than meets the eye....
> 
> 1) Have you had him vet checked? If not I would do so.
> 
> ...


I have asked myself all of these questions.
So my solutions:
1) I'm calling a vet Monday
2) I tried looking at his teeth and he throws his head so I am going to have the vet look at his teeth but the bit is the one he is used to (the lady gave me his bridle)
3) I am not exactly sure when the last time he has been shod but I'd say it is fairly recent. My farrier is also coming out.
4)I used my own tack when trialing him. It didn't seem to bother except I am questioning the size. I am also planning on buying a new saddle if the vet and farrier sees nothing wrong
5)I have him on a feed but I checked with his old owner and she has also had him on the same feed.

I am attached to him but I am not going to risk my life or getting hurt because I love him so much.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If the previous owner says he's never behaved like that, maybe bring him back and ask her to get on him. If she refuses, then you have your answer about whether he's problem horse. I hope it works out for you. Sounds like you're using good common sense handling what could be a bad situation.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

You may not want to hear this and I'm not intending to be mean - But it sounds to me like the problem is you. 

He sounds like a horse who has figured out he can get out of working and pull one over your eyes, and you are letting him and re-enforcing this each ride. 

What did you do when he bucked in response to the crop?

What did you do when he reared?

How do you finish a ride?

If I were you I would get someone experienced, or even the previous owner, to come and have a ride and see what happens. My suspicion is that he will try it, he will get told assertively that it's not on, and he will be fine after that. If so, then you know the issue and you can either keep him and work on yourself, or send him back and get a horse who will allow you to make mistakes and not take advantage of them.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ultimately, the decision is yours but remember this: You have to pay for not only the horse but the equipment, agistment, feed and many other expenses as a horse owner, don't chase good money after bad. Don't be afraid to keep looking! 
This horse sounds like he requires a lot of additional riding before he is reliable, and you have to decide if you want to do that or not. Or, he may need vet attention as some of the others pointed out. There will be another horse out there for you that is ready to go and you won't have to worry about your own safety!
An old trainer that I used to work for had this saying:

"If it walks like and duck and quacks like a duck; it's probably a duck"

Meaning, if he is misbehaving regularly, he needs some serious training and that's all there is to it! (regardless of what the previous owner may tell you!).


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Cinny's Whinny gave you many good comments to think about.

I am a bit confused.

You stated he was on a trial and then you said the opposite.

So ..do you still have him on a trial? Or....have you already purchased him?

Would love to hear a clarification on the above questions.

Another thing you could do is have the owner or previous owner (whichever it is) come and ride him. See what he does.

The first thing I thought of was a saddle issue. After a couple days of riding in an ill fitting saddle...well think about wearing a pair of shoes that do not fit your feet?!!

If you can get someone out to work with you (a trainer) I would have them make an assesment. Only if the vet says he is okay to have work and the saddle fits. 
A vet does not necessarily know if a saddle fits right. so i would ask a saddle fitter to come out and do an assesment and fitting. You may find they have a saddle that will work if your keeping the horse.

I have no idea of your riding experience so i can not comment as to if it is something your doing specificly.

What dicipline are you riding? What is it your planning on doing with the horse?

Drug test came to my mind first....If possible get it done! Just in case you need that for a later reason if it were to find something.

Did you see the owner ride this horse? If so what did they do?

You also stated that your mom tried to lead you and it didnt work but then in another place you mentioned the horse being perfect when being lead with or without a rider.

Last piece of adivce......please be open to the idea this is not the horse for you and it is totally fine to find a different horse that better fits your knowledge base and experience....

Halfpass


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

First thing i thought is something wrong with the equipment.

The behavior you described makes me think the saddle isn't fitting right or something on the bridle is making him nuts.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

id have the owner come ride him. and if he does it for her then i'd say forget it, give him back.. she lied to you.. if not then i'd get on him with my crop and make him move foward. one of my mares pulls the not moving thing then rear once in a blue to test me. and i smack her right on her **** and she snaps right out of it... so yeah. id DEF. have her come ride him....

its so hard when it comes to buying horses. when i got luna she was/is the COMPLETE opposite of what i was told.... i mean COMPLET opposite.. but the seller was a friend of a friend so i didn't test ride her. now.. 9 months later im still re -training her b/c we love her. . if you can avoid it at first sign of 'lieing' I would... theres TONS of truley nice horses out there.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> You may not want to hear this and I'm not intending to be mean - But it sounds to me like the problem is you.
> 
> He sounds like a horse who has figured out he can get out of working and pull one over your eyes, and you are letting him and re-enforcing this each ride.
> 
> ...


to be honest, I don't think it is me. I had a professional get on him and he did the same thing to her. He is stubborn and she even told me. I did not get off when he bucked or reared. I made him go where I wanted him to go, even if he liked it or not. I finish my ride on a good note. I don't let him get his way, I make him do what I want him to and when I want to get off I will get off.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

HalfPass said:


> Cinny's Whinny gave you many good comments to think about.
> 
> I am a bit confused.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for not clarifying, I haven't purchased him yet but I am already claiming him, sorry again. I claim him because he is at my house and pay for everything he needs. I've been riding for 13 years and have had many horses. I don't mean like "I am the best ever" but I have been riding for quite awhile and have rode lots of horses I haven't had this problem. My mom lead him but he always put up a fight and sometimes he does put up a fight when someone is being leading him when he is tacked up with or without a rider and sometimes even does the same untacked but once I get him going he is just great. I am riding him western but I ride English. I had a professional come out today and she said he is just stubborn. His "owner" rode him first, bareback. He would shake his head but he did okay for her but its not me, he does that to my trainer, my mom, me, my cousins, everyone.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> Sorry for not clarifying, I haven't purchased him yet but I am already claiming him, sorry again. I claim him because he is at my house and pay for everything he needs. I've been riding for 13 years and have had many horses. I don't mean like "I am the best ever" but I have been riding for quite awhile and have rode lots of horses I haven't had this problem. My mom lead him but he puts up a fight and sometimes he does put up a fight when someone is being leading him when he is tacked up with or without a rider and sometimes even does the same untacked but once I get him going he is just great.I am riding him western but I ride English. I had a professional come out today and she said he is just stubborn. His "owner" rode him first, bareback. He would shake his head but he did okay for her but its not me, he does that to my trainer, my mom, me, my cousins, everyone.


 When I mean he is just great I meant when I get him going on a lead line and when I say put up a fight I mean throw his head and stands still


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Rissax,
Was this the only horse you you went to look at?
Something just does not seem right. 
How much longer do you have him on a trial???
Why did the "owner" get on him bareback? Did she ever ride him in front of you with a saddle on him? I think you said someplace ut I cannot remember.

The professional that you had ride him had the same issues, can you tell me how the person dealt with his antics?

Is there anyway at all you can show us a video? Pictures?

Still could be a saddle problem, or it just could be the horse has some issues with pain or temperment or both together.

If the horse in your avatar is him, he is cute, but cute does not always cut the mustard.
Keep us posted

Halfpass


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with that a previous poster said...have the owner come out and ride him. If he's fine with them than it's unforturnately it's you. Also, I'd look over your equipment with a "fine tooth comb" to make sure that nothing is poking him or rubbing him or what ever. Make sure everything is fitting right, but before all of that, GET THE VET OUT. Thats the most important thing as others' have stated, just to rule out any health problems/issues.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Since you are still on trial, I would say this is not the horse to pursue. Let him go back and look for a horse that is not coming with baggage. The current market is a buyer's market, why invest in a problem if you don't have to?


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Rissax,
I am still confused...
I was reading the threads and came across this thread started by you.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/blue-52188/


You stated you purchased "Blue" for $1200 so i do not understand why you say in one place your on a trial and in another place he is yours....

For the life of me in the video I know not why the person would longe him on the frozen ground!

While I think he is cute. It would be nice to see some video of him being ridden.

Something is going on with him and before getting in to deep I would want to know what that is.
I hate to see you purchase him and then the issues become worse or you find that you two are not suited for one another.

Can you take photos of the tack your using while it is on him?

Let us know....
HP
ps...love his face


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

HalfPass said:


> Rissax,
> Was this the only horse you you went to look at?
> Something just does not seem right.
> How much longer do you have him on a trial???
> ...


 I went to look at 4-5 other horses. The Thoroughbred I went to look at was crazy. The Tennessee Walker I looked at was too small and had something wrong with its ankle. The Quarter Horse I went to look at had problems with cantering and had a very bad swayed back. 

The professional kicked him very hard and turned him in opposite directions, when she felt he was going to rear she moved his head to the opposite side and turned him. He didn't threaten to buck. She recommended a martingale and said if I got one then he should be fine. She said he is just stubborn and after I tell him whos boss he would be perfect (I didn't want to force him to do something or scold him if hes in pain because I originally thought he was)


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

HalfPass said:


> Rissax,
> I am still confused...
> I was reading the threads and came across this thread started by you.
> 
> ...


He is on trial but I was purchasing him for $1200 like I said I was already claiming him since he is at my moms house, I'm paying his food, I'm riding him, I am paying for everything. But after I told his owner what he is doing she lowered his price to $600

I can take some pictures of the tack when I get back down to the barn. He is at my moms house so I'm not going today.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I think that Half Pass made some excellent points. I would really have the owner out and ride him (in a saddle) and monitor how she does with him.

I would also make sure to have him vetted up the wazoo, have a saddle fitter check his saddle and definately have a professional trainer help you out.

When I first got my mare, she sounded a lot like your gelding. She is very stubborn too, _*but I had to check with every professional I could first*_, to make sure there wasn't some underlying problem that couldn't be fixed. Horses are big, expensive animals, and it's not worth having a horse that is a pain in the butt, potentially dangerous and not enjoyable.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I've thought about it and I think that the problem is you DO know what to do, you just don't want to do it. I think that if you were to be absolutely honest with yourself you would admit that you are realizing that this horse is not the horse you thought you were getting. You know what you need to do - but you are emotional about it, your heart is set on this horse being "the one" and so you are trying to MAKE the horse "the one" by ignoring or explaining away the obvious issues. I think you know that the right thing to do is to get while the getting is good, but you don't want to.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

themacpack said:


> I've thought about it and I think that the problem is you DO know what to do, you just don't want to do it. I think that if you were to be absolutely honest with yourself you would admit that you are realizing that this horse is not the horse you thought you were getting. You know what you need to do - but you are emotional about it, your heart is set on this horse being "the one" and so you are trying to MAKE the horse "the one" by ignoring or explaining away the obvious issues. I think you know that the right thing to do is to get while the getting is good, but you don't want to.


 I have looked at so many horses, all of them had problems or just weren't right. If I gave him back I would probably never get a horse. I've been looking so hard for two years. I'm not explaining away or overlooking anything. I obviously know this horse has some issues. I have seen this horse do exactly what I wanted him to do. I have rode this horse and he was fine. He is just stubborn. If I didn't think he didn't have issues I wouldn't have a professional ride him, I wouldn't be paying godly amounts for a new saddle and having my vet and farrier look him over. I just want to make sure that this can be prevented before I lose what I love. If he can't be fixed he will be shipped back. No questions asked.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

maybe fait is telling you now is not the right time.. everything happens for a reason DON'T rush...


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

barnprincess said:


> maybe fait is telling you now is not the right time.. everything happens for a reason DON'T rush...


I'm not rushing. I've been looking and looking for two years. I am doing anything but rushing. Its just frustrating and some people can afford like $40,000 horses and I can't so I am very limited on horses. I can afford vet bills, farrier bills, and everything but I can't afford THAT much to find a GOOD horse.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

rissaxbmth said:


> I'm not rushing. I've been looking and looking for two years. I am doing anything but rushing. Its just frustrating and some people can afford like $40,000 horses and I can't so I am very limited on horses. I can afford vet bills, farrier bills, and everything but I can't afford THAT much to find a GOOD horse.


No one is saying that a good horse costs $40,000--but rearing, bucking, and balking aren't just little things in the long run and that kind of resistant horse can go down hill very quickly.

I agree with others, this horse I would pass up--there are so many others out there. Get your money back, and keep saving as you look. A good horse WILL come along eventually.

I think most are just worried that you're so dead set on this boy because you want a horse so badly NOW that you're looking past his well, obvious vices and dangerous habits.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Check his feet is he lame? I would say you have a tack problem maybe. Try him bare back.. His back might even be out.. check it out on You Tube for treatment. Also he just might need some more work.. Start on the ground with him, ground work before riding. You need to build a relationship with this horse before you just jump on him a go for a ride. Good luck..


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Jag6201 said:


> No one is saying that a good horse costs $40,000--but rearing, bucking, and balking aren't just little things in the long run and that kind of resistant horse can go down hill very quickly.
> 
> I agree with others, this horse I would pass up--there are so many others out there. Get your money back, and keep saving as you look. A good horse WILL come along eventually.
> 
> I think most are just worried that you're so dead set on this boy because you want a horse so badly NOW that you're looking past his well, obvious vices and dangerous habits.


I'm not dead set on him. I just want to know if it is something that is causing him pain, my saddle is ill fitted, or something that can be changed and prevented. I like him and I've grown attached to him but I'm not going to risk my life because I love him so much. I've talked it over with my mom and if he doesn't improve he is going back. A lot of people I've talked to thinks that this can be prevented and they have seen/rode him. I trust Tori's judgement a lot she told me that this can be fixed but if it can't he is going right back to where he came from.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

yukontanya said:


> Check his feet is he lame? I would say you have a tack problem maybe. Try him bare back.. His back might even be out.. check it out on You Tube for treatment. Also he just might need some more work.. Start on the ground with him, ground work before riding. You need to build a relationship with this horse before you just jump on him a go for a ride. Good luck..


thank you so much, this is very good advice. I've rode him bareback but it seems to be with his mouth. I think I should change his bit or try a different bridle on him. His back is a little boney so the saddle could be hurting a bit. Tori also checked his feet and said he had very good feet.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

I would even try a bitless bridle there are many many many options out there if you need some pointers or advice on picking one get a hold of me I have used many of them. what bit are you using now?


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

yukontanya said:


> I would even try a bitless bridle there are many many many options out there if you need some pointers or advice on picking one get a hold of me I have used many of them. what bit are you using now?


It is a snaffle bit I honestly couldn't tell the EXACT type of it.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

When I was shopping for my 1st horse, I looked at this paint a friend of ours had. I knew the horse's history, the guy who trimmed her, the guy who trained her, her vet, all of that. I worked with her on the ground a couple weeks no problems. The 1st time I got on her she bucked me off. 
My sister ended up getting her. My sister hasn't had any problems with her. She is the sweetest horse ever.
Some horses just don't click with some people.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

flytobecat said:


> When I was shopping for my 1st horse, I looked at this paint a friend of ours had. I knew the horse's history, the guy who trimmed her, the guy who trained her, her vet, all of that. I worked with her on the ground a couple weeks no problems. The 1st time I got on her she bucked me off.
> My sister ended up getting her. My sister hasn't had any problems with her. She is the sweetest horse ever.
> Some horses just don't click with some people.


 
I realize but multiple people have rode him and he was good for me for a few days. I think he is just stubborn and testy. I didn't want to really force him because I thought that he may be in pain. Tori has rode him and he did the same to her until she put up a fight and he gave in, after he gave in he was just amazing.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The point so many are trying to make is that in the current market there are LOTS of good horses - great in fact - available for WAY less than $40,000. I have never paid more than $750 for any of the horses I have owned in my lifetime and none of them had half the issues you are encountering with this horse.

Can you explain why you are so determined to make this horse THE horse?


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

40k ?? theres tons of pro trained horses for FREE around her and other states. maybe you should look a bit harder or go to an auction or a rescue.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Rissax

I think your doing fine thus far! Just continue to look for causes of pain.

I am not sure how long you have this horse for a trial, but I would for sure try to find a pain cause to see if it is a contributing factor to his issues.

If after all things are inestigated and the Farrier, saddle fitter, vet, etc etc do not find a pain cause I would think it is just this horses "way" and then you know there is a road ahead of you. 
Not sure if your in a position to or knowledge base to take that stuff on.

It sounds to me as if your at a point where you would like to get on your horse and be busy and having fun. Not so much "sorting out issues"

Issues such as some you have mentioned can take quite a bit to address. If not addressed in the right way, they can escalate into further more dangerous problems.

I like that your still open in sending the horse back! Good. Because sometimes it just has to be done. 
Also good job on having him for a trial. This option can always help to uncover things that potentially can be "rule out factors" in the decision to keep the horse or not.

Hope your vet will be out to do an exam, and the saddle fitter will help you to find something that will fit properly. 

Please keep us posted.

If you can get photos or video of this horse undersaddle that would be great. We could better see what is going on. 
If this is an option, I clip of him going nicely and then one of him not going nicely...

Halfpass
PS...
If this horse does not work out for you......it only means there is a better one around the corner...


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

themacpack said:


> The point so many are trying to make is that in the current market there are LOTS of good horses - great in fact - available for WAY less than $40,000. I have never paid more than $750 for any of the horses I have owned in my lifetime and none of them had half the issues you are encountering with this horse.
> 
> Can you explain why you are so determined to make this horse THE horse?


 
I am not trying to make him the horse for me but I want to keep him if I can. When I got him I could litterally see every rip, his back bone was sticking up and his muscles were all sunk in. I don't want to give him back if I don't have to but if it doesn't improve I'll have no other choice. I'm not going to buy a horse just for a pasture ornament. If the issue can be resolved then I will keep him and I have 3 professionals can help me work with him.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

HalfPass said:


> Rissax
> 
> I think your doing fine thus far! Just continue to look for causes of pain.
> 
> ...


thanks I was going out today to see him but things came up with my mom and she isn't arriving home until late and I don't want to be riding with him alone just incase. I have talked to two other trainers and they also think that he is just being testy and defiant. I will take some videos after I get out to the barn.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

barnprincess said:


> 40k ?? theres tons of pro trained horses for FREE around her and other states. maybe you should look a bit harder or go to an auction or a rescue.


 I over exagerated abit because I was a little frustrated but I don't live in a town where they have horse rescues or auctions I'd have to drive at least 2 hours for that and I don't have a horse trailer to haul it. I paid the owner to haul him down here for me.


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

You stated that the horse cost $1200 but when you told the previous owner the problems you were having the price cut in half. I think that is your answer right there. If the previous owner did not have these problems then she would take him back before she cut the price in half. Sounds fishy to me.

We had a horse for 3 months that was great then crazy. We traded her and now have a great 12 yr old gelding that we love!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

jamm said:


> You stated that the horse cost $1200 but when you told the previous owner the problems you were having the price cut in half. I think that is your answer right there. If the previous owner did not have these problems then she would take him back before she cut the price in half. Sounds fishy to me.
> 
> We had a horse for 3 months that was great then crazy. We traded her and now have a great 12 yr old gelding that we love!


Yeah it really does seem fishy even to me.Thats what I was thinking, either she had problems with him or just don't want him anymore. I'm going to try him but like I said if he doesn't improve she will come get him.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

if he was skin and bones how long have you had him? skinny undermuscled horses shouldent be ridden in the first place.....


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> if he was skin and bones how long have you had him? skinny undermuscled horses shouldent be ridden in the first place.....


Pot, have you met my friend kettle?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> I am not trying to make him the horse for me but I want to keep him if I can. When I got him I could litterally see every rip, his back bone was sticking up and his muscles were all sunk in.


Underweight horses are often calm, quiet, well-behaved and then after you fatten them up and they are feeling really good...... :shock:

I bought a really quiet sweet horse and after she gained a good 100lbs, I was ready to boot her into the middle of next week. She settled down and is doing great, we just had a couple weeks of "hey look, I feel GOOD and if you think you are going to ride me, boy are you mistaken!" and once it was made very clear that she wasn't going to get away with that, she went back to being her normal quiet self (well, for the most part).


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

barnprincess said:


> if he was skin and bones how long have you had him? skinny undermuscled horses shouldent be ridden in the first place.....


I've had him for 2 weeks but since we've had him, even within a short time he has gained weight and muscle. He has actually gained a lot of weight and muscle. I've lunged him once and walk him a lot up and down hills. He has a healthy diet.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Delfina said:


> Underweight horses are often calm, quiet, well-behaved and then after you fatten them up and they are feeling really good...... :shock:
> 
> I bought a really quiet sweet horse and after she gained a good 100lbs, I was ready to boot her into the middle of next week. She settled down and is doing great, we just had a couple weeks of "hey look, I feel GOOD and if you think you are going to ride me, boy are you mistaken!" and once it was made very clear that she wasn't going to get away with that, she went back to being her normal quiet self (well, for the most part).


 I've only had him for two weeks and he has amazingly fattened up. Its amazing how much Purina feeds can do for a horse. He is very gentle and quiet until you ride then he goes good for a little while then the testing starts.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

vivache said:


> They'll always say that. They'll never admit that they gave you a drugged horse.
> 
> I'd give him back, or get a vet out.


I doubt any one would let you take a horse on trial that had been drugged. It's not like the drugs wouldn't wear off before the trial period was up. Sounds like he is confused on what you are asking of him and getting frustrated or maybe your equipment is causing him pain.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Pot, have you met my friend kettle?



****. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

he sounds like he's gotten away with this behavior other times/riders before . Sometimes if you are not a confident horse handler or truly experienced at a more stubborn/soured horse , it is best to call it quits and find something a bit more agreeable for you.. do you have a trainer that can help you analyze the problem? Rearing horses do so because they have issues of going forward for whatever reason: scared, defensive, stubborn and possibly pain. do you know how long or how the horse was ridden before? do you know of any issues such as injured tendons, joints or muscle problems that he has had? Does he have any scars or abnormal lumps or swellings on his legs, shoulders or back? 
do you know how to check a horses spine for any pain spots? (dont' get kicked if you don't know what you are doing)
He also might be very smart, defensive , lazy and full of tactics to not go forward . Have you lunged him with and without tack to see if he is balanced , obedient and respectful of you as his handler? These are just some things that went through my mind to give you some food for thought. If he does tend to scare you and you can return him, then do so but learn from him as well as the the traits you don't need or want in your next horse. If you do keep him, possibly some of the handler videos of lyon, anderson and parelli might help you retrain this guy. Start with the basics though as he sounds like he needs to be re educated to a new rider and he needs to get less defensive.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

romargrey said:


> he sounds like he's gotten away with this behavior other times/riders before . Sometimes if you are not a confident horse handler or truly experienced at a more stubborn/soured horse , it is best to call it quits and find something a bit more agreeable for you.. do you have a trainer that can help you analyze the problem? Rearing horses do so because they have issues of going forward for whatever reason: scared, defensive, stubborn and possibly pain. do you know how long or how the horse was ridden before? do you know of any issues such as injured tendons, joints or muscle problems that he has had? Does he have any scars or abnormal lumps or swellings on his legs, shoulders or back?
> do you know how to check a horses spine for any pain spots? (dont' get kicked if you don't know what you are doing)
> He also might be very smart, defensive , lazy and full of tactics to not go forward . Have you lunged him with and without tack to see if he is balanced , obedient and respectful of you as his handler? These are just some things that went through my mind to give you some food for thought. If he does tend to scare you and you can return him, then do so but learn from him as well as the the traits you don't need or want in your next horse. If you do keep him, possibly some of the handler videos of lyon, anderson and parelli might help you retrain this guy. Start with the basics though as he sounds like he needs to be re educated to a new rider and he needs to get less defensive.


I have three trainers to help me with him so I guess that is a positive. He was ridden at least once a week where I got him from and they jumped him sometimes but also just rode him around the farm. I haven't noticed anything abnormal about anything of his legs, shoulders, back. I don't know how to check for pain spots so I don't want to try because I don't want to do something wrong. Tanja said he is defiant and Tori said he is stubborn. I've lunged him with and without tack one day and he did good. He listened to my voice commands and was very respectful. One day I was out in the pasture and had him on the lunge line. My mom lunged him too and he bucked a lot (more like leaping and this was after he got more weight back on) is it possible he is getting more energy so he wants to be a pain in the butt? He doesn't scare me one bit, I just want to know what is up with him.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

rissaxbmth said:


> I have three trainers to help me with him so I guess that is a positive. He was ridden at least once a week where I got him from and they jumped him sometimes but also just rode him around the farm. I haven't noticed anything abnormal about anything of his legs, shoulders, back. I don't know how to check for pain spots so I don't want to try because I don't want to do something wrong. Tanja said he is defiant and Tori said he is stubborn. I've lunged him with and without tack one day and he did good. He listened to my voice commands and was very respectful. One day I was out in the pasture and had him on the lunge line. My mom lunged him too and he bucked a lot (more like leaping and this was after he got more weight back on) is it possible he is getting more energy so he wants to be a pain in the butt? He doesn't scare me one bit, I just want to know what is up with him.



Well, some horses will have a drastic change in demeanor after they gain weight they lost from being starved. 

What are you feeding him? Could he be hot from his feed? Definitely feed him very high quality hay, but I wouldn't put him on straight alfalfa or anything like that. Too much protein can be a major factor in the demeanor change of horses as well.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

SeWHC said:


> Well, some horses will have a drastic change in demeanor after they gain weight they lost from being starved.
> 
> What are you feeding him? Could he be hot from his feed? Definitely feed him very high quality hay, but I wouldn't put him on straight alfalfa or anything like that. Too much protein can be a major factor in the demeanor change of horses as well.


I am feeding him Purina Omolene but I am thinking about changing his feed to see how he reacts to it, see if it calms him down. He has hay, my uncle bales it but I know its not alfalfa.


AHHH I just went to the website and it says it has added protein.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We've fed Purina before (not the Omolene though). Check the ingredients. Alot of the processed feeds have alfalfa, molasses or beet pulp in them (beet pulp helps put on weight). The molasses & beet pulp are basically sugars. So feed can make a difference. 
I don't think the Ultium (Purina makes it also) has as much protein in it. It still has the molasses & beet pulp though.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

flytobecat said:


> We've fed Purina before (not the Omolene though). Check the ingredients. Alot of the processed feeds have alfalfa, molasses or beet pulp in them (beet pulp helps put on weight). The molasses & beet pulp are basically sugars. So feed can make a difference.
> I don't think the Ultium (Purina makes it also) has as much protein in it. It still has the molasses & beet pulp though.


It has soy molasses. It had extra protein in it though so I think maybe it might be giving him too much energy. There is no excuse for his behavior but something may be encouraging it.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> I have three trainers to help me with him so I guess that is a positive. He was ridden at least once a week where I got him from and they jumped him sometimes but also just rode him around the farm. I haven't noticed anything abnormal about anything of his legs, shoulders, back. I don't know how to check for pain spots so I don't want to try because I don't want to do something wrong. Tanja said he is defiant and Tori said he is stubborn. I've lunged him with and without tack one day and he did good. He listened to my voice commands and was very respectful. One day I was out in the pasture and had him on the lunge line. My mom lunged him too and he bucked a lot (more like leaping and this was after he got more weight back on) is it possible he is getting more energy so he wants to be a pain in the butt? He doesn't scare me one bit, I just want to know what is up with him.


You obviously like the horse, have help if you need it, your not scared of the horse, he doesn't have any major health problems that you know of (seriously would get a vet check done if you haven't yet), you can afford him, and feel you can control him. 
Sounds like you know what your getting into. Why the doubts then?
Not trying to be preachy or anything. I had just as many doubts when I bought my buckskin. I really really love that horse.
I wouldn't pay full price though. If the owner dropped the price when you brought up the behavior issue then this isn't a new problem.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

flytobecat said:


> You obviously like the horse, have help if you need it, your not scared of the horse, he doesn't have any major health problems that you know of (seriously would get a vet check done if you haven't yet), you can afford him, and feel you can control him.
> Sounds like you know what your getting into. Why the doubts then?
> Not trying to be preachy or anything. I had just as many doubts when I bought my buckskin. I really really love that horse.
> I wouldn't pay full price though. If the owner dropped the price when you brought up the behavior issue then this isn't a new problem.


I really like this horse despite his problems and I doubt that this is a new problem. She said he became that way when she had him but she said he never bucked or reared with them. I have papers from his vet saying that his coggins are up to date but everything else I really need to get checked so I'll definitely do that. I always think things over a lot and I just wanted opinions from everyone to see if they thought this issue can be over came. It really honestly isn't too bad, it could be A LOT worse. He does more of a hop and just a little buck. Not like leaping and kicking out or rearing straight up. Its a bad habit but it could be worse. I've rode horses who had worse problems. I was looking at a Thoroughbred who bucked every two minutes and also reared pretty high and Blue is no where near that.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Just to show everyone how he came to me and how much he's improved within 14 days.







- The first day (April 1st)









- Sunday (April 11th) Right after his bath

I really don't want him looking like the first picture again


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

rissaxbmth said:


> I just don't get how he was really good for 3-4 days. I could see him acting okay for a day or two but I didn't ride him every day. I've rode him, 4-5 times over a time period of 10 days. He's only done it twice.


 
some horses do get homesick, i have had my horse for 6 months and he has taken a while to settle, we still have some problem areas.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The people that owned him should have been turned into the SPCa. If they have more animals at home I would be turning them in. No excuse for letting an animal get that bad. Looks like you have done good in improving him in a short time.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

It seems like you have a project horse, but judging by the condition he came in, that probably isn't too big of a surprise. If the lady you got him from is the one that got him into that condition, I really wouldn't believe much of anything she says. And I can certainly understand not wanting to send him back.

If he checks out healthwise, you know his problems and feel confident to work through them with help from your trainer, then you seem to be in a position to work though the project. If your trainers think they are issues that you are well equipped to work through, that is a really good sign.It would be one thing if he is acting in a way that scares you, but it doesn't seem like that is the case and you sound like you have the resources to help you work through his issues once you rule out pain. 

WHatever you decide, good luck. And I'd definitely consider reporting his previous owner to whoever the relevant authorities are. The condition he was in is inexcusable.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

He was in very bad condition and I am trying my best not to put him back in the situation. I will literally try everything I can to keep him. I wanted to take him to my lesson today to have alicia ride him but I have to refloor my trailer. I really like him and I couldn't live with myself if he went back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

You've done a great job of putting weight on him already! 

Which omolene do you have him on? There are 5 different versions, all for different activity levels/fitness levels of the horse. 

If you've got him on the 500# version, I can definitely see why he's being a little jerk. 

Usually when I get a horse in that is very underweight like that, I'll give them free choice hay and a great mineral/salt supplement. If I've got to, I'll feed rice bran pellets or soaked beet pulp in addition to the hay, but I don't like to pump them up with grain as fast as possible. I put about 500lbs on a horse that was severely underweight in 3 months without large amounts of high protein grain... just as much excellent hay and as much free choice minerals/salt as he could eat.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

SeWHC said:


> You've done a great job of putting weight on him already!
> 
> Which omolene do you have him on? There are 5 different versions, all for different activity levels/fitness levels of the horse.
> 
> ...



It is the only one that they had at my feed store. Its #200 so yeah after I read the ingredients I can definitely see why he is being very high strung. My uncle gives me hay for him but I give him a mineral block plus he is pastured a lot. We are definitely trying to get his weight back on him and he is doing so well with it too.


----------



## pattyb1974 (Apr 14, 2010)

I would suggest getting back to the basics.. Have you done any ground work with him? just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

check for anything in girth, saddle, bridle, bit, etc. 

if you cant find anything check the FIT of those.

If it passes all the tests try walking your horse with bridle and saddle on. Does he do the same thing? If he does there is something medically wrong/he is being stubborn. If he is fine... Get a trainer out their!!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

pattyb1974 said:


> I would suggest getting back to the basics.. Have you done any ground work with him? just my 2 cents worth...


I've tried lunging him. He's done it maybe once or twice.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> check for anything in girth, saddle, bridle, bit, etc.
> 
> if you cant find anything check the FIT of those.
> 
> If it passes all the tests try walking your horse with bridle and saddle on. Does he do the same thing? If he does there is something medically wrong/he is being stubborn. If he is fine... Get a trainer out their!!


 
I've walked him with the bridle and saddle, at first he'll be stubborn until I get him going and then he'll walk fine.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with SeWC about the grain...give Blue as much hay and pasture, along with a good supplemental vitamin and maybe a beet pellet, or something like weight builder. A horse doesn't need pounds of grain per day to gain weight...that's not what packs on the pounds anyway, it's the forage that they can get into them. So maybe give him a bit a grain each day as a reward after he works out, or get something that isn't such high calories for weight gain, and I think you may see a vast difference in his behavior. Ultium is a really good feed, without the high calories, and alot of senior feeds...I know sounds strange, but these are formulated for 'full feed' usage, so they usually don't have the high calorie index that most feeds do...they also have higher vitamin/mineral content, which is a good thing for a guy like yours, who is trying to recover from neglect; you never know what levels he may be low in.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> I agree with SeWC about the grain...give Blue as much hay and pasture, along with a good supplemental vitamin and maybe a beet pellet, or something like weight builder. A horse doesn't need pounds of grain per day to gain weight...that's not what packs on the pounds anyway, it's the forage that they can get into them. So maybe give him a bit a grain each day as a reward after he works out, or get something that isn't such high calories for weight gain, and I think you may see a vast difference in his behavior. Ultium is a really good feed, without the high calories, and alot of senior feeds...I know sounds strange, but these are formulated for 'full feed' usage, so they usually don't have the high calorie index that most feeds do...they also have higher vitamin/mineral content, which is a good thing for a guy like yours, who is trying to recover from neglect; you never know what levels he may be low in.


Thanks for the advice I really should have looked into that before but we make sure he has access to hay, water, grass at all hours of the day and night. I've never had a horse in this condition but I hated seeing him in the condition he was in so I wanted to try anything to help him get weight and muscle. he has a mineral block\salt block to help him get the minerals he needs. I bought him a different kind of feed, not sure what brand Id have to go look but I am hoping his behavior will change. Going riding tomorrow so I am hoping he will do better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

Remember the three things you look for when buying a horse. Good looks, good conformation and a GOOD MIND!!!!

To get all three costs MONEY!!!

Usually we all have to compromise and get two out of the three. My advice--go for conformation and a good mind.

sounds to me like you got good looks and maybe good conformation but????


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

try to stay at protein 10%, high fiber 10% or more and fat at 8% or less . that might help him stay in regular work and get enough nutrition. I would also weigh his food and not go by scoops. for eg, some of our horses 5-6 yrs and 16.1-16.3h are in work 3 -4 times/week wtc and small jumps and are getting 1lb of grain twice/day and unlimited hay. we keep monthly checks on their weights with a weight tape and observation of their activity and how they are to handle and ride. 
Make sure y ou read the ingredients on the bag to find out if the listed ingredients are high in sugar too. 
We had a trakehner who we wanted on more protein because he was a level 3-4 jumper but less carbohydrates and he got very anxious and we had to increase his fat , lessen the protein and increase his carbs... so it depends on the horse, age, activity and how they react to certain dietary nutrients. 
You may want to do some research or ask your vet about dietary changes for this guy if you think changing his food will help. You don't want him too thin or too hot and difficult to handle... its a balancing game with diet and activity.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I rode him today and he was SO good. I have him on a new feed. He was almost perfect. He still was a little stubborn but he did fine in the arena, fine in the area behind my moms house but he started to act up in the open space across the creek. He reared and bucked but once I got stern with him he did good. He listened and no more standing in one spot.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

The awesome part about your post is that he was probably so much better because you switched the feed, and subconsciously you told yourself that being hot from the feed is why he's a jerk, and switching it would make a difference. Not that you don't understand the mechanics of bringing a horse down from being high on grain, but its cool because you subconsciously told yourself that he'd be better, so you were more confident, and it made you change how you act around him. 

Wow, that was a really deep thought I had there. Hmm. I think it is awesome though, while I do think he'll benefit from the grain change, you probably did too. 

In certain situations we treat a horse differently because of something in their past, when really we end up letting them get away with things. This is especially true with rescue horses. You saw a skinny horse, needed to fatten him up, and put him on very high quality feed. He got hot and was pulling stunts, but just knowing he was a rescue you probably acted different (even slightly) around him because he had been in a bad situation before. 

I love seeing these kinds of things happen with people. End of weird philosophical rant.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

SeWHC said:


> The awesome part about your post is that he was probably so much better because you switched the feed, and subconsciously you told yourself that being hot from the feed is why he's a jerk, and switching it would make a difference. Not that you don't understand the mechanics of bringing a horse down from being high on grain, but its cool because you subconsciously told yourself that he'd be better, so you were more confident, and it made you change how you act around him.
> 
> Wow, that was a really deep thought I had there. Hmm. I think it is awesome though, while I do think he'll benefit from the grain change, you probably did too.
> 
> ...


Since I ruled out pain I KNEW I could not let him get away with this. I used my trainers advice, I changed his feed and now hes getting better. It is weird how that works and I did treat him differently which I probably shouldn't have. Now he is learning that I know what I am doing and he can't get by with acting this way. My mom even rode him and he tested her a little bit but she also bossed him and after the first few minutes he did good for her 

Also we have decided to keep him. He is improving and we don't want to see him in the position he was in. Unless this was only a good day for him then he has a permanent home.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Yay....for your progress.
Keep plugging away at things and you will get there.
When you can....get working with your trainer.
Love the picture differences!

I have my mare on Rice bran, and Ultium plus Smart Pak's Succeed and she getts 6 flakes of good grass hay a day. She has been putting weight on but without her working we don't get muscle.
She is picky about the Rice Bran...lol

Keep us posted.
hp


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

do you have another horse to ride with for venturing out further from the barn / his pasture area? sometimes especially resuce's are so suspicious of new enviroments and leaving their security blanket barn/stall that they will act defensive and get a bit tactical so they can return home and sometimes at a full gallop. If you have a group or can get together a line at least one in front of him and one behind him if he is ok with that, show him a good trail experience and eventuall he will trust you. If you have some experience at ponying him , that helps too especially with a trusty mount. have fun but be safe, make informed decisions and don't take any chances. You are doing very well as your story goes...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

rissaxbmth said:


> I rode him today and he was SO good. I have him on a new feed. He was almost perfect. He still was a little stubborn but he did fine in the arena, fine in the area behind my moms house but he started to act up in the open space across the creek. He reared and bucked but once I got stern with him he did good. He listened and no more standing in one spot.


Yay for progress! Hoping for a continuation of this!!!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> Yay for progress! Hoping for a continuation of this!!!


I am riding again today so I'll keep everyone posted on his behavior


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

romargrey said:


> do you have another horse to ride with for venturing out further from the barn / his pasture area? sometimes especially resuce's are so suspicious of new enviroments and leaving their security blanket barn/stall that they will act defensive and get a bit tactical so they can return home and sometimes at a full gallop. If you have a group or can get together a line at least one in front of him and one behind him if he is ok with that, show him a good trail experience and eventuall he will trust you. If you have some experience at ponying him , that helps too especially with a trusty mount. have fun but be safe, make informed decisions and don't take any chances. You are doing very well as your story goes...


He is my only riding horse. I have 4 miniature horses and a pony but they aren't for riding. I breed miniatures.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I rode Blue today again and was great. No bucks no rears and listened to every aid and word. I even rode him in the open land across the creek (he bucked and reared yesterday over there for nothing) and he did great today. We took him on our road and I rode him on the road and he did great with that too. He'd stop but its very unfamiliar to him so I understood but after I let him look around he walked and was great


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been following this thread since the beginning, but didn't have anything to add that wasn't already said , but I just want to say that I am glad that he is working out! He looks like he really needed someone like you to take good care of him and give him a good home 
I hope he continues to get better!!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

xAddictionx said:


> I've been following this thread since the beginning, but didn't have anything to add that wasn't already said , but I just want to say that I am glad that he is working out! He looks like he really needed someone like you to take good care of him and give him a good home
> I hope he continues to get better!!


Thanks so much! I am giving him a chance and I really hope he works out. He is doing good so I hope that he is starting to realize he isn't the boss.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

Woo! That's awesome!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Second day in a row with no behavior problems! I even rode him bareback (yes I was that brave)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

5cuetrain said:


> Remember the three things you look for when buying a horse. Good looks, good conformation and a GOOD MIND!!!!
> 
> To get all three costs MONEY!!!
> 
> ...


Safe, sane, & sound -that's all I wanted. Confirmation was a bonus.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

HalfPass said:


> Yay....for your progress.
> Keep plugging away at things and you will get there.
> When you can....get working with your trainer.
> Love the picture differences!
> ...


What are the "Smart Paks"?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> Second day in a row with no behavior problems! I even rode him bareback (yes I was that brave)


Saw the pictures. I'm glad things are working out. Yippee!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow....great progress.
I am wondering if this horse just had a few things going on. 
A.) he was underweight when he arrived- which your working on
B.) he was/is in a new home and with a new human

In my experience....sometimes when we move horses to a new place and everything they are accustomed to (even when the previous place was not so good) changes....well they get a bit dis-com-bobulated!
This can bring on unwanted behavior.

For example my gelding had been living on my parents ranch and has never reared or bolted. When he arrived in my state he had a completely different attitude.
Needless to say after the 3rd rearing incident he needed a serious tune up and thus we went to the Round Pen for a little ground work.
He hasn't reared since and it has been a year.

So that all being said. I am hoping that with continual work and good care this guy will come around for you. As he becomes more and more familiar with his new surrounding I suspect he will get better, as long as there truly is no underlying health factor or lamness.

Wonderful news...Keep up the good work and if you have pictures...please post them.....

Halfpass


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

HalfPass said:


> Wow....great progress.
> I am wondering if this horse just had a few things going on.
> A.) he was underweight when he arrived- which your working on
> B.) he was/is in a new home and with a new human
> ...



Here is a video of us riding






I fell off of him the other day but it wasn't anything to do with his behavior I lost my balance when we were cantering.
He stood right beside me and didn't run off and I haven't had an accident with rearing or bucking since I started this thread. I'm super proud and I'm showing him soon.

Look at how much he's improved


----------



## bellatink89 (Apr 26, 2010)

IMO he really needs to gain some weight and muscle before you start riding.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

bellatink89 said:


> IMO he really needs to gain some weight and muscle before you start riding. (if he looks the way he does in your post called Blue) and please please do not take any offense to this im just sayin you are not the size rider i would put on him. he seems a little too lightly built and dainty for you. but thats just my opinion :/


I'm riding him now, he has gained weight. You can't see his ribs anymore or anything and I guess i shouldn't ride at all because of my "size"? Not all of us can be sticks, sorry. \:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think he looks greatly improved; great job with him! 

As far as your size in regards to him, I disagree with the above poster who said you are an improper fit to him. I have seen plenty of 14hh QHs carrying 6ft tall 250lb men around all day on cattle ranches. Your boy obviously has decent bone, and once filled out will have more than adequate weight and muscle to withstand your weight. You look fine on him.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> I think he looks greatly improved; great job with him!
> 
> As far as your size in regards to him, I disagree with the above poster who said you are an improper fit to him. I have seen plenty of 14hh QHs carrying 6ft tall 250lb men around all day on cattle ranches. Your boy obviously has decent bone, and once filled out will have more than adequate weight and muscle to withstand your weight. You look fine on him.


Thanks a lot!! My boy is 15.2 and I am no where near even 200 pounds! Horses are stronger than what people give them credit for.


----------



## hudson6393 (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't believe someone even said that to about your size in regards to him, lol! It's all good, you are definitely not too big for your horse, lol! Anyhow, I was going to mention that it sounded like a mouth issue, but it looks like all is going well! Enjoy your horse!


----------



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not saying this is True for your case...but I had a SIMILAR experience 4 mos. ago... The Vet told me my horse had either been drugged or had been sick...After sending her out with the trainers and wild mustang breakers, I found out this horse was NOT broke.. she didn't understand any cues..... I was bucked off and ended up with a kinked bowel before I found out what was wrong....


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

I have same problems with my pony... He was perfect (I rode him about 2 years before I bought him) and he started to buck me off... Later my mother heard that my pony was very quickly put under saddle by "a good rider"... But they had found how to do well with him buy making sure that he will have no energy to buck his riders off... When I bought him he changes a lot... now he is beautiful, but sometimes he buck me off without any reason (no pain, no fear), and he trust me so I don't know... 
I will try Pat Parelli games now maybe this can work. 
But I think your horse is in a new situation, new rider, new home, he is testing you, be sure to stay the "leader".
Good luck, I wish you the best


----------



## hudson6393 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to add... I bought my my horse for 200. he was a horse that nobody wanted... he scared people. But I took the chance, and guess what? He has been awesome! I commend you for not giving up on him when so many people would have, and probably did. Keep up the good work and care!


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

hudson6393 said:


> I just wanted to add... I bought my my horse for 200. he was a horse that nobody wanted... he scared people. But I took the chance, and guess what? He has been awesome!* I commend you for not giving up on him* when so many people would have, and probably did. Keep up the good work and care!


I think you are right  it will take time but at the end, I believe that's something great.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It isn't about "giving up" - it is about recognizing one's own abilities and limitations. No one has said that this horse is one NO ONE can help, only that the horse is not a good match for the rider with her current skill set.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

With good teacher maybe he can change. I think that because I am in this kind of situation and I can't give up... So I try and try again to find something that works.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Just to comment on everybodys comments. My horse is fine now. He knows he can't get away with his bad behavior and he's fine. He throws little fits but after I raise my voice and let him know that he can't get by with his attitude he does great. He's staying with me and he's doing better and better. I can handle him fine I've rode horses with way worse behavior. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad to see that you are fine now!


----------



## hudson6393 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, someone got defensive, lol! Sounds like the rider has a handle on it after all! Good job!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

hudson6393 said:


> wow, someone got defensive, lol! Sounds like the rider has a handle on it after all! Good job!


Yeah I did get a little defensive since I can handle him fine now haha. I've mentioned that so many times before and people still thought that I can't handle him. My mom rides him too and he is the first horse she's rode since she was very little, hes a gentle horse just very stubborn.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Way to stick with it. I am sure your horse will appreciate it and you will know deep down that you don't give up on things when they get tougher than you expected.


----------

